# Anyone use meat shredder drill attachment ?



## mrad (Apr 5, 2017)

Curios if anyone uses the drill attachment and if you do, do you like it? I'm thinking of getting the one below


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes I have had one for several years now. It works fairly well, Doesn't do skin very well, Some of the meat gets shredded pretty good, some of it turns to almost a paste. It's never evenly shredded/pulled.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 5, 2017)

I tried one once and didn't like how the meat came out, however, a couple of my friends swear by them.  

Try it and see what you think.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just be careful what sort of container you are shredding in.  That tool would also make short work of a disposable aluminum pan and probably most plastic containers.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 5, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Just be careful what sort of container you are shredding in.  That tool would also make short work of a disposable aluminum pan and probably most plastic containers.



That's a good
Point


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2017)

Unless your doing a whole lot of meat, then I would pull the meat by hand.

We like big chunks & when you do it by hand you can pull out any fat or connective tissue that didn't render out.

For us there's nothing worse than a big chunk of fat in our PP sammie.

But that's just the way we roll.

Al


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 6, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Unless your doing a whole lot of meat, then I would pull the meat by hand.
> 
> We like big chunks & when you do it by hand you can pull out any fat or connective tissue that didn't render out.
> 
> ...


Feel the same way Al. Reading the reviews people are talking about it taking an hour to pull 15 pounds of pork. They need some practice rather than a drill attachment.


----------



## mowin (Apr 6, 2017)

Just watched a episode of Man Fire Food where they used one of those gizmos. 

He only pulsed the trigger, instead of just letting it rip.  It seemed to do a decent job, but they were doing a rather large amount of PP.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 6, 2017)

mowin said:


> Just watched a episode of Man Fire Food where they used one of those gizmos.
> 
> He only pulsed the trigger, instead of just letting it rip. It seemed to do a decent job, but they were doing a rather large amount of PP.


I can see the convenience of it if you're doing a large amount for service.


----------



## sauced (Apr 6, 2017)

Hmmm.....not sure about that shredder. I use the bear claws, does nice job and like Al, we like some bigger chunks in the PP and you can remove any additional fat that did not completely render.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2017)

Nothing but a good pair of gloves is all you need.

Here's how I do it.













10-17-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016


















10-17-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016


















10-17-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Al


----------



## sauced (Apr 6, 2017)

looks good Al!!!


----------



## dward51 (Apr 6, 2017)

Gloved hands, a couple of large forks or bear claws always worked for me.  I can't see it taking over an hour for 15 pounds of PP with any method I ever heard of (unless they were waiting on the PP to cool as it was too hot for bare hands or thin gloves?).  Hell, every time I've cooked for a crowd needing 15 pounds it was all consumed in well under 30 minutes.  Good meat goes fast!!!


----------



## sauced (Apr 7, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Gloved hands, a couple of large forks or bear claws always worked for me.  I can't see it taking over an hour for 15 pounds of PP with any method I ever heard of (unless they were waiting on the PP to cool as it was too hot for bare hands or thin gloves?).  Hell, every time I've cooked for a crowd needing 15 pounds it was all consumed in well under 30 minutes.  Good meat goes fast!!!


LOL....I wish I could make the pp last over an hour!!!


----------

